# Pictures of my 2007 Roubaix Expert



## diesel_dad (Aug 12, 2007)

Here are some photos of my new ride. I was brought in by the dealer as a demo. I was the first rider and I bought it. It has a unique configuration and colour scheme (Carbon/Red) that does not match anything on the Specialized web site -- so I guess I have a one of a kind. I but on red Bontrager bottle cages and brought my old seat bag over from the Cannondale.

The colour scheme matches a 2007 Tramac Pro. The rest of the parts match the 2007 US Expert Triple except for the carbon S-Works handlebars. Cheers.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

That color is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

*My '07 Roubaix Expert Triple Gerolsteiner​*

















































Looks like its moving doesn't it.

Tom


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Gorgeus bikes you two. I like the "S" at the bottom of the head tube.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

What do you think of the stock seat? I just got a Tarmac Team and find the seat ok for about 30 miles. During a 70 miler yesterday, my a$$ killed me!!!


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

lamazion said:


> What do you think of the stock seat? I just got a Tarmac Team and find the seat ok for about 30 miles. During a 70 miler yesterday, my a$$ killed me!!!


Maybe you should spend more time down on the drops.....

I did a hilly 93 miler recently and my butt hurt also......but I'm still breaking in my butt after a 6 year layoff from bike riding.


The stock Taupe saddle seems pretty good though, not too soft and not too hard.


Tom


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I move often between the tops, hoods, and drops. This saddle hurts both the seat bones and the edges dig the inside of my legs. The blue and white version that comes on the Roubaix at least has a little extra padding on the rear of the saddle. This is the first saddle other than a Terry Fly that I've used in years. I'll give it some more time, but it may have to go.


----------



## diesel_dad (Aug 12, 2007)

I didn't like the saddle at first but it's growing on me (so to speak). I found that it got sore if I moved too far back on the saddle. Stay a little closer to front and it's surprisingly comfy.


----------

